# Is Marcel Calborne still in Laguna Hills?



## Hereford Flyer (Aug 12, 2002)

Just wondered if Marcel is still running his shop on Moulton Parkway, Laguna Hills?
Marcel was a bit of character and he loved his Colnago's. The shop was called Bici Sport then I think he changed it to Celo Europa.

Used to ride the twice weekly training rides round the "Zigguret" when I spent 6 months out there back in 1989. Always remember dropping my water bottle one night and Steve Hegg managed to pick it up at 30mph from the floor, he then rode up to the front and handed it back to me a few minutes later.


----------



## Dorf411 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Yes*



Hereford Flyer said:


> Just wondered if Marcel is still running his shop on Moulton Parkway, Laguna Hills?
> Marcel was a bit of character and he loved his Colnago's. The shop was called Bici Sport then I think he changed it to Celo Europa.


www.celoeruopa.net

Just visited there for the first time in Novermber and it was a great time, great shop, and great guy.

John


----------

